# Repairing Bad Spackling Job



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

That sounds like exactly what I would do.


----------



## dlc3172 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thanks, and follow-up question*

Thanks. I've never really skim-coated before, and I see that there are different kinds of compounds. I guess different types for 1st coat, 2nd coat, etc? Can you recommend which I need for the job I described?


----------



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

dlc3172 said:


> Thanks. I've never really skim-coated before, and I see that there are different kinds of compounds. I guess different types for 1st coat, 2nd coat, etc? Can you recommend which I need for the job I described?


If your going to skim the entire wall, I recommend using the light weight compound that comes in the boxes. I usually thin it down a bit with water just to get a smoother easier to work with compound. Just dump the box of mud in a five gallon bucket, get a drill with a mixing paddle and slowly mix in water until it thins down a bit. It makes floating the walls a lot easier.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd recommend regular ready mix if you're going to "glaze coat" the entire surface. The lightweight is too "soft" and will scratch/ding more easily. Some swear by it, but I don't use or recommend it...


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> I'd recommend regular ready mix if you're going to "glaze coat" the entire surface. The lightweight is too "soft" and will scratch/ding more easily. Some swear by it, but I don't use or recommend it...


:yes: :yes: :yes:

I'm only a DIYer, but I've now done a ton of skim coating in my house. The ready mix does NOT dry hard enough for wide application, especially in high traffic areas you'll see dents/dings/scratches. It also seems more likely to develop micro-fine air bubbles that leave a porous feeling/looking surface.

The stuff in the bag isn't that difficult to use and gets a noticeably better result.

If you're doing a large area, it's cheaper too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agreed the setting type compound is the "hardest" and I personally would use it for the first coat, but I'd use ready mix for the final "tight" skim. Ready mix is often the easiest for the DIY'er and regular is better than lightweight.....


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

Instead of skim coating, I use FirstCoat and have had good results.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

1st Scrape it off
2nd. Sand everything down. 
3rd, redo it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

sheetrock 45 baby.. or if your quick durabond 5 ! have fun gettin muddy.. and when you float use the body of the blade not just the edge.. kinda rock it..


----------

